#  Alternativmedizin >   Entgiftung >

## Scoppy

Hallo zusammen,
seit Mitte Dezember mache ich eine Entgiftung mit Chlorella und fühle mich seit ca 10 Tagen schlecht, d.h. leichte Übelkeit, Benommenheit und Schlappheit.
Kann das ein Entgiftungssymptom sein?
Meine Heilpraktilkerin ist leider erst nächste Woche wieder da, sodass ich keinen Ansprechpartner habe. 
Viele Grüße
Conny

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Conny,
sei bitte mit solchen Entgiftungen vorsichtig. Eine meiner Patienten wurde von einem Heilpraktiker dermaßen mit Algen entgiftet, so dass sie Nierenversagen bekam.
Trinkst du genügend? Kannst du deine Heilpraktikerin privat erreichen oder hat sie eine Vertretung?
Wenn dir nicht wohl ist, dann geh bitte zum Arzt und lass dich untersuchen. Ich hab da kein gutes Gefühl. Ich kenne vom Heilfasten, dass man sich einige Tage nicht so gut fühlt, dann gibt sich das wieder, aber 10 Tage würde mich beunruhigen.

----------


## Scoppy

Danke Nachtigall.
Meine HP ist noch in Urlaub, habe aber bereits für morgen einen Termin bei meiner Hausärztin gemacht.
Dann werde ich heute die Algen mal nicht mehr nehmen. Die Fa MK naturpharma habe ich auch schon angemailt und warte auf Antwort.
Das Zeug war auch noch richtig teuer. 
LG
Conny

----------


## Nachtigall

Ich hoffe, dass es dir noch nicht geschadet hat. Ich würde das Zeug auch nicht mehr nehmen.

----------


## Scoppy

Danke, das hoffe ich auch.
sollte es tatsächlich mit dieser Entgiftung zusammen hängen, werde ich der HP ein paar warme Worte sagen und sie soll dann dafür sorgen, dass die Firma das Zeug zurück nimmt. 
Nun werde ich warten, was meine Hausärtzin morgen sagt 
LG
Conny

----------


## Aromama

Ohne dich zu heftig kritisieren zu wollen, hättest du sich selbst vorher einmal über Chlorella informieren sollen. 
Bei Wikipedia steht z.B.:"_Chlorella_ wird in der Alternativmedizin häufig als Mittel zur Schwermetallausleitung[3] angewendet, vor allem während und nach Amalgam-Entfernungen.
 Werbeaussagen mit dem Tenor „volles Nährstoffspektrum an Vitaminen,  Mineralstoffen, Eiweiß und Fettsäuren“ werden von den  Überwachungsbehörden in Deutschland als irreführend eingestuft, da  Nahrungsergänzungsmittel aus Algen nur wenige Nährstoffe in relevanten  Mengen enthalten. Ebenso die Aussagen, dass Chlorophyll für den Menschen  ernährungsphysiologisch von Bedeutung ist." 
Ich finde das Konzept mit Chlorella zu Entgiften auch eher fragwürdig. Bist da wohl an einen Scharlatan geraten, der nicht viel von Entgiftung versteht, schade. Unter Entgiftung oder Entschlackung versteht man im Medizinerdeutsch  überschüssige Produkte/Metaboliten des Stoffwechsels loszuwerden.  
Traditionell werden im Frühar (Februar, März, April) Frühjahrskuren durchgeführt. Du könntest eine Brennesselteekur über 4-6 Wochen machen, falls du keine schweren Herz- oder Nierenleiden hast. Dadurch kann man überschüssige Harnsäure und Oxalsäure loswerden. Ausserdem "entgiften" tägliche Spaziergänge an der frischen Luft über die Atmung. Viel trinken und Entspannung. Je nachdem wieviel Zeit man hat, um sie in eine Frühjahrskur zu investieren, kann man eine Frühjahrskur um weitere Maßnahmen ergänzen. 
Es kostet immer Eigenengagement. Abzuraten ist von solchen Entgiftungskuren, die einem Heilung ohne eigenen Einsatz versprechen wie die Chlorellakur, bei der du nur diese Algenpillen schucken solltest. 
Soviel meine 5 cent zu dem Thema

----------


## Hotte

Du solltest aufpassen mit Algen diese können stark belastet sein, das kann dann zu unwohlsein führen.Mann sollte immer zuerst eine Darmsanierung machen, bevor man mit einer Entgiftung beginnt, ein Mittel aus der Apotheke Darei Fit ist sehr gut für eine Darmsanierung, ich empfehle 4 Wochen täglich 3 Kaffeelöffel  zum Frühstück um den Darm zu sanieren.

----------


## Scoppy

Danke Hotte und Nachtigall, ich habe wohl etwas überreagiert, denn es ist/war ein Infekt, den ich nicht als solchen wahrgenommen habe. Die Hausärztin stellte vergrößerte Lymphknoten fest, machte ein Blutbild, was unauffällig war. 
Aromama, die 5 Cent hättest Du Dir auch sparen können, denn Kritik ist nicht immer angebracht, auch wenn sie manchmal sinnvoll erscheint.
Du kennst mich nicht, setzt aber voraus, es gäbe keine Eigeninitiative. Bevor man "draufhaut" sollte man sich informieren, vielleicht mal im Profil nachsehen.
Ich laufe regelmäßig, wir haben Mantrailerhunde, sodass mein "Auslauf" an der frischen Luft ausreichend sein sollte.

----------


## Aromama

Es freu mich sehr zu hören, dass es dir gut geht.   

> ich habe wohl etwas überreagiert, denn es ist/war ein Infekt, den ich nicht als solchen wahrgenommen habe. Die Hausärztin stellte vergrößerte Lymphknoten fest, machte ein Blutbild, was unauffällig war.

 Ich habe wohl nicht bedacht, dass medizinische Laien einen Infekt mit einer Vergiftung verwechseln können, da ihnen das nötige Wissen fehlt. So ist mein Kommentar wahrscheinlich auch falsch von dir aufgenommen worden. Als ich sagte du hättest dich über Chlorella informieren sollen war das keine Kritik. Bestimmt hast du dich informiert, aber ohne medizinisches Grundwissen, kannst du mit vielen Informationen leider nichts anfangen und musst eben glauben was deine Heilpraktikerin dir erzählt.  
Dass man sich viel an der frischen Luft bewegen sollte war nur ein allgemeiner Rat. Erwartest du aber wirklich, dass ich jedes Profil genau studiere bevor ich einen Kommentar schreibe?

----------


## Pianoman

*Zum Thema "Entgiftung"* 
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass für die in der Heilpraktiker / Alternativmedizin-Szene benutzten "Entgiftungsverfahren" keine Hinweise auf Wirkung existieren, und die meisten Verfahren keine plausiblen Erklärungsmodelle anbieten können, welche "Gifte" auf welcher Weise entfernt werden sollen, sind die kritische Anmerkungen von "Aromama" durchaus berechtigt: Zeigt doch der Eingangsbeitrag von "Scoppy", dass ein Verfahren angewendet wurde, ohne dass ausreichende Informationen über die möglichen Wirkungen bzw. Nebenwirkungen vorhanden waren.    

> Hallo zusammen,
> seit Mitte Dezember mache ich eine Entgiftung mit Chlorella und fühle  mich seit ca 10 Tagen schlecht, d.h. leichte Übelkeit, Benommenheit und  Schlappheit.
> Kann das ein Entgiftungssymptom sein?

 An Scoppy sei die Frage gerichtet, warum eine Symptomsammlung, die eigentlich nur in Folge einer Erkrankung auftritt, ausgerechnet die Begleitsymptomatik einer "Gesundung" darstellen sollte?
Meinen Sie, Ihr Organismus hätte so etwas wie "Entzugserscheinungen", wenn ihm die ganzen "Gifte" genommen werden? 
Allerdings bin auch ich nicht vor der Hoffnung auf innere - mentale - Reinigung gefeit. Deshalb kopiere ich hier mal einen Artikel  von Werner Bartens, veröffentlich in der Süddeutsche Zeitung, hin:   *"Du bist Dreck"*  *Entgiften, entschlacken oder entsäuern: Die Pülverchen-Industrie  denunziert den menschlichen Körper als eine Art Sondermülldeponie und  immer mehr Menschen glauben, sie müssten ihren Körper reinigen. Doch  besser geht es am Ende nur der Industrie. Ein Plädoyer gegen den  Putzfimmel am eigenen Körper.        *  
Nicht nur sauber, sondern rein: Das ist das Ziel. Pur, klar und ohne  jeden Makel soll man sein. Was Klementine, die resolute Frau mit der  weißen Latzhose, einst für die Wäsche einforderte, ist auch der Anspruch  vieler Menschen an sich selbst. Sie halten ihren Körper offenbar für  einen Haufen Dreck, der permanent entgiftet, entmüllt und dekontaminiert  werden muss. Sie reden von Giften, Schlacken und Übersäuerung - und das  muss natürlich alles raus. Offenbar sind die Zellen und Organe schon  nach kurzem Gebrauch so verseucht wie manche Reaktorruine. Daher können  nur drastische Radikalkuren Abhilfe schaffen. Es geht um Leben und Tod. 
                       Die patente Klementine wusste immerhin noch, was sie mit der  verschmutzten Kleidung anstellen musste. Sie hatte ja Ariel für den  Hauptwaschgang. Wer sich inwendig ungewaschen vorkommt, muss sich  hingegen mit anderen Mitteln behelfen und Umwege in Kauf nehmen. Und für  innerlich verdreckt und verunreinigt halten sich die Menschen ständig.  Anders ist der Putzfimmel, der sie regelmäßig ihre Eingeweide  attackieren lässt, kaum zu erklären.
                           Aderlass und Schröpfköpfe sind zwar aus der westlichen Medizin  so gut wie verschwunden - nur ein paar Hokuspokus-Heiler wenden diese  Methoden noch an. Zum Glück. Doch das Bedürfnis nach Reinigung,  Läuterung und innerer Leere bleibt.  
Es ist wie beim Räumungsverkauf:  Alles muss raus. Und zwar sofort. Alles. Sofort. Raus. 
Und so boomen Heilfasten und Entgiftungskuren,  Entschlackungsangebote und besonders der neue Modebegriff "Detox". Unter  diesem Motto soll der Körper von allen möglichen Giften befreit werden,  die das moderne Leben mit Fastfood, Alkohol, Tabak, pestizidverseuchten  Nahrungsmitteln, Medikamenten und einem bunten Cocktail an  Umweltschadstoffen mit sich bringt. Der Organismus ist demnach ein  Endlager für die Abfallprodukte der Wohlstandsgesellschaft und muss  immer wieder einem Generalputz unterzogen werden. 
                           Wobei - wie auf dem Wertstoffhof - unbedingt die Mülltrennung  einzuhalten und penibel darauf zu achten ist, ob gerade primär  entgiftet, primär entschlackt oder primär entsäuert werden soll. 
Detox-Produkte sind als Tees, Lösungen, isotonische Getränke,  Pulver oder sogar als Pflaster und Fußbäder zu erhalten. Zitronenwasser,  Tonerde, Spargel, Graupen und Algenextrakte sollen den Körper vom  überflüssigen Plunder befreien. Promis und Models wie Sienna Miller,  Gwyneth Paltrow und Claudia Schiffer entgiften angeblich regelmäßig. Und  von der Artischocke bis zur Zucchini wird inzwischen fast jedem Kraut  eine entgiftende Eigenschaft zugesprochen.  
Frauenzeitschriften bieten  Rezepte an, zum Beispiel für "10 Detox-Tage"; es gibt Spinatsuppe,  Sellerie, Müsli und gedünstetes Gemüse in allerlei Variationen.  Allerdings muss man aufpassen. Das medizinische Fachmagazin _Glamour_ warnt,  dass man beim Entgiften auf keinen Fall bauchfreie Tops tragen sollte,  wenn es zu kühl ist. "Denn die Nieren, die Entgiftungsorgane, lieben  Wärme. Wird es ihnen zu kalt, arbeiten sie nicht so gut." Auch Stress  ist gefährlich, ergänzt die _Glamour_, denn "bei negativer Belastung übersäuert der Körper". 
Das Problem an Theorie wie Praxis des Entgiftens - es ist alles  Unsinn. ,,Die einzige Substanz, die einem Patienten entzogen wird, ist  meist sein Geld'', sagt Edzard Ernst, ein deutscher Mediziner, der im  englischen Exeter den ersten Lehrstuhl für Alternativmedizin aufgebaut  hat und die Versprechungen der Naturheilverfahren immer wieder kritisch  untersucht. "Detox beruht auf falschen Vorstellungen von Physiologie und  menschlichem Stoffwechsel; ein Schwindel. Es gibt keine Belege dafür,  dass es irgendeinen Gewinn bringt, manche Anwendungen wie die  Chelattherapie oder die Kolonhydrotherapie können sogar schädlich sein." *
Eine moderne Form des Exorzismus* 
                           Attraktiver und anziehender macht die innere Reinigung auch  nicht unbedingt. In Online-Foren tauschen sich die Detox-Anhänger über  typische Probleme mit der inneren Leere aus: "Ich habe vor Wochen einige  Detox-Tage eingelegt!", klagt eine junge Frau im Netz. "Seit dieser  Zeit habe ich einen sauren Geschmack im Mund, der nicht weggeht! Auch  ist meine Zunge hinten belegt! Wer weiß, wie ich das endlich wieder  wegbekomme?" Schuldbewusst schreibt sie noch, dass sie die Kur diesmal  leider nicht bis zum Ende durchgehalten hat: "Ich ernähre mich  inzwischen wieder normal / schlecht wie eh und je!". In  Entgiftungskliniken und Fastenklöstern liegen immer auch  Zungenschaber bereit. 
Das schlechte Gewissen, dass die Askese nicht weit genug  gegangen ist, quält die Menschen allerdings mindestens so sehr wie ihr  Mundgeruch. Seit die großen Kirchen wenigstens in Mitteleuropa an  Bedeutung verloren haben, dienen Wellnesskuren und paramedizinische  Reinigungsexerzitien als Religionsersatz. Durch Entsagung zur  Erleuchtung soll der Weg führen. Früher belasteten die Menschen  schmutzige Gedanken und unreine Handlungen, heute ist der vermeintliche  Schmutz im eigenen Körper der Dämon, der ausgetrieben werden muss.  Manche Extremformen des Darbens wirken wie eine moderne Form des  Exorzismus - die Peinigungen kommen heute als Dickdarmspülung oder  Blutreinigungstee daher. 
Der Glaube an die vollständige körperliche Reinigung, die auch  die Seele befreit, erhöht die Entgiftung zu einer quasi-religiösen  Läuterung. In Fastenklöstern oder auf Fastenwanderungen üben Satte  andächtig Verzicht und begeben sich entleert und entschleunigt auf die  Sinnsuche, für die sie im Alltag weder Zeit noch Ruhe finden. In vielen  Entgiftungskliniken und Fastenheimen beginnt die Kur daher mit einem  "Entlastungstag". Was innerlich gärt und bläht, muss erst mal raus, um  mit sich ins Reine zu kommen. Die Vorstellung, sich von schädlichem  Ballast zu befreien und sich "von innen heraus" zu säubern, trägt dazu  bei, dass sich manche Menschen nach Entgiftungskuren tatsächlich besser  und leichter fühlen. Diese seelische Zugabe ist vermutlich das  Entscheidende. Leider ist in den meisten Fällen nur der Geldbeutel  leichter geworden. Medizinisch haltbar ist das alles nicht. 
Weiterlesen ? Einfach auf die Zeilen klicken...  Warum Entschlacken Unsinn ist - Mythos Entgiften - Gesundheit - sueddeutsche.de Warum Entschlacken Unsinn ist - Es gibt keine Schlacken im Körper - Gesundheit - sueddeutsche.de Warum Entschlacken Unsinn ist - Kein Nutzen ist nachgewiesen - Gesundheit - sueddeutsche.de Volkssport Fasten - Sauber? Hochgefährlich - Gesundheit - sueddeutsche.de Volkssport Fasten - Euphorische Gefühle - Gesundheit - sueddeutsche.de Angebliche Entgiftung: Schummelpakete der Kosmetik-Industrie - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft Frühjahrsputz von innen - Gesundheit - Welt - Tagesspiegel Aktuelle Meldungen Stimmt DasErste.de - W wie Wissen - Mythos Entschlackung (24.02.2008)

----------


## Myriam

Nein, man muß nicht weiterlesen. Das reicht schon. 
Kürzlich hat mir ein Bekannter erzählt, der seinen Arzt gefragt hat, ob er zu einem bestimmten Essen nicht doch ein Gläschen Wein trinken könne, weil sonst einfach nichts dazu passe, daß er zur Antwort bekommen habe: "Ach Herr Dr. XX, es gibt noch ein Leben vor dem Tod", sprich, er solle halt das Gläschen Wein trinken.
Ich denke, es ist schon recht, wenn man auf seine Gesundheit achtet, so gut es eben geht. Aber Übertreibungen sind halt in keinem Fall gut. Außerdem, wer hat schon Zeit, immerzu an sich und seine Gesundheit zu denken?  :c_laugh: Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!
Herzllichst Myriam

----------


## Patientenschubser

Mir stellt sich die Frage, wie kam die Menschheit die letzten sagen 3 Millionen Jahre ohne Entgiftung und Entschlackung aus....
Genauso wie ohne Probiotischen Jogurt, Nahrungsergänzungen wie Algen, Vitamine usw....
 ohne klebrige Milchdrinks mit überreichlich Zucker..
ohne selbsternannte heilsversprechende Ernährungsgurus 
ohne Smoothies (zermahlene Obstabfälle zum schlürfen)
ohne Pudding der noch nie echte Milch gesehen hat
ohne Fruchtjogurts die noch nie eine lebende Frucht gesehen haben
und was es da noch so alles gibt und noch geben wird. 
Dank der Werbung wird uns ja immer suggeriert, dass wir ohne dieses Produkt nicht mehr richtig Leben können.
Solange es Menschen gibt die auf solche Versprechen hereinfallen wird es diese Angebote geben.
Lohnen tut sich das immer nur für den der es Anbietet oder Herstellt.....

----------


## Myriam

Und drum koche ich mein Gemüse selbst. Und wenn ich keine Zeit habe, gibt es keines. 
Aber eigentlich hat man ja auch beim Selberkochen keine Garantie, wenn man sein Gemüse nicht selbst anbaut. Und ich bin  nur Hobby- Blumen- und Bonsai-Gärtner. Die Konservierungsmittel schrecken mich halt schon.
Allerdings ist der Badener immer für Spätzle, Nudeln etc............. zu haben. Das soll ja auch nicht allzu gesund sein. Aber es schmeckt sooooooooooo gut! 
Auf in eine neue frohe Arbeitswoche!
Und vorher noch einen schönen Abend
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hano Spätzle könnet gar net so schlecht sei, wie immer do wird. 
Dia schmecket faschd mit ällem, Käse, Soß´, Fleisch, Pur, in dr Supp´...... 
Dees isch halt dia schwäbische Antwort uff´d Kartoffla....

----------


## Myriam

Aber nit nur d'Schwobe esse sie gern. Au die uf der ondere Sit vum Schwarzwald!
Und au mir kinne sie vum Brett schlage !!!!
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Nachtigall

Und erst im Bayern isst mer des gern!!!  :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Aber Spätzle sind halt doch ebbes schwäbisches... 
Aber gegessen werden die in ganz Deutschland gerne.

----------


## Myriam

Dann wollen wir doch wenigstens die Spätzle die Brücke zu Baden-Württemberg schlagen lassen :Cheesy: 
Und da die Allgäuer mehr oder minder halb schwäbisch halb bayerisch sind, gibt es ja auch da einen Bezug.
Und umgekehrt gibt es bei uns ja auch die Knödel. 
Jetzt aber genug mit dem Lucullischen. Sonst bekommen wir noch einen Rüffel
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Patientenschubser

(T)Rüffel  :Smiley:  
Aber nach einer ordentlichen Portion Spätzle muss man sich nicht entgiften!
Es sei den es war eine Pilzpfanne mit im Spiel....

----------


## katzograph

Hier wurde schon oft vermutet, dass viele Nutzer alternativer Behandlungsmethoden diese nur aus Angst vor Krankheit und Tod in Anspruch nehmen, ein vernünftiger Grund, könne nicht vorliegen, das das ganze ja eh nur Scharlatanerie sein.
Nun hier haben wir das gleiche Prinzip : aus Lebensangst wird das ganze konsumiert, so nach dem Motto, wenn ich dieses Pülverchen nehme und diesen Saft trinke, dann bekomme ich kein Magengeschwür. Wenn ich Unmengen von xy (Zum Aussuchen: Algen , Brokkoli, Chicoree....Yamswurzel und Zitronen) zu mir nehme, dann bekomme ich kein....(denkt Euch selbst was aus, es ist immer richtig). Dieses Prinzip hat sich die Ernährungswirtschaft zu nutze gemacht und perfektioniert. Mehr als normal Essen kann man eigentlich nicht, also weckt man Ängste vor was weiß ich und bietet dann Lebensmittel und Nahrungsergänzungmittel an, die dagegen ganz bestimmt helfen. Würde man sich nach den Grundsätzen dieser "Gurus" ernähren, wäre das wahrscheinlich genau so falsch, wie sich nur Fastfood zu essen. Alle Extreme in der (positiven) Ernährung bei eigentlich Gesunden werden von solchen Lebensängsten ausgelöst. Die Umsätze solcher "gesunden" Lebensmittel und Zusätze übersteigen um ein hundertfaches diejenigen aller Alternativmedizinumsätze zusammen. Ist aber für unsere Anhänger der wissenschaftbasierten Medizin kein Gebiet, auf dem man sich gerne profiliert. Man ist vollauf damit beschäftigt, die vermeintlich gewissenlosen und geldgierigen Esos abzuwatschen.Die können sich auch viel schlechter wehren und drohen nicht gleich mit existenzvernichtenden Klagen, wenn man die auf die Schippe nimmt. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Myriam

T-Rüffel
nun, Pilze sind ohnehin nicht unbedingt meine Sache, außer mal Pfifferlinge. 
Aber tatsächlich bekommt mir nichts so gut wie Teigwaren, in welcher Form auch immer.
Und drum gibt's dies auch auf unserem Tisch.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Patientenschubser

> T-Rüffel
> nun, Pilze sind ohnehin nicht unbedingt meine Sache, außer mal Pfifferlinge. 
> Aber tatsächlich bekommt mir nichts so gut wie Teigwaren, in welcher Form auch immer.
> Und drum gibt's dies auch auf unserem Tisch.
> Herzlichst Myriam

 Deswegen gibt es heute bei uns Schinkennudeln mit Salat.

----------


## Myriam

Dann guten Appetit, 
könnte ich auch mal wieder machen. Bei uns gabs Putengeschnetzeltes (aus eigener Pfanne) mit Makkaroni und Salat. 
Und alles so neben dem Büro her. Denn die "Alte" schafft immer noch und meistens auch gern.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Pianoman

> Hier wurde schon oft vermutet, dass viele Nutzer alternativer Behandlungsmethoden diese nur aus Angst vor Krankheit und Tod in Anspruch nehmen, ein vernünftiger Grund, könne nicht vorliegen, das das ganze ja eh nur Scharlatanerie sein.

 Nun, Katzograph, ist es zu vermuten, dass die Motivlage bei den Nutzern valider wissenschaftmedizinischer Therapieverfahren wohl nicht wesentlich anders ist, oder? 
Der eigentliche Skandal ist doch, dass die skrupellosen Erfinder von Alternativerkrankungen und deren alternativen Behandlungen, die Ängste der Menschen zielgerichtet ausnutzen, um ihre sinnlosen Verfahren an Frau oder Mann zu bringen.      

> Nun hier haben wir das gleiche Prinzip : aus Lebensangst wird das ganze konsumiert, so nach dem Motto, wenn ich dieses Pülverchen nehme und diesen Saft trinke, dann bekomme ich kein Magengeschwür. Wenn ich Unmengen von xy (Zum Aussuchen: Algen , Brokkoli, Chicoree....Yamswurzel und Zitronen) zu mir nehme, dann bekomme ich kein....(denkt Euch selbst was aus, es ist immer richtig). Dieses Prinzip hat sich die Ernährungswirtschaft zu nutze gemacht und perfektioniert. Mehr als normal Essen kann man eigentlich nicht, also weckt man Ängste vor was weiß ich und bietet dann Lebensmittel und Nahrungsergänzungmittel an, die dagegen ganz bestimmt helfen. Würde man sich nach den Grundsätzen dieser "Gurus" ernähren, wäre das wahrscheinlich genau so falsch, wie sich nur Fastfood zu essen.

 Das ist dann die andere Seite des Trauerspiels: Die Einen wollen alles loswerden, die Anderen werfen alles ein. Wahrscheinlich ist das davon abhängig, welchem Scharlatan die Leute zuerst begegnen.   
Ich zitiere an dieser Stelle mal kurz Edzard Ernst:   

> "People are told lies. There are 40 million websites and 39.9 million  tell lies, sometimes outrageous lies. They mislead cancer patients, who  are encouraged not only to pay their last penny but to be treated with  something that shortens their lives. "At the same time, people are  gullible. It needs gullibility for the industry to succeed. It doesn't  make me popular with the public, but it's the truth."

 Weiter geht´s mit Ihnen, Katzograph.   

> Alle Extreme in der (positiven) Ernährung bei eigentlich Gesunden werden von solchen Lebensängsten ausgelöst. 
> Die Umsätze solcher "gesunden" Lebensmittel und Zusätze übersteigen um ein hundertfaches diejenigen aller Alternativmedizinumsätze zusammen.

 Ihr lockerer Umgang mit Zahlen, Katzograph, ist in diesem Forum ja bekannt.  
Tatsächlich ist´s wohl eher so: 
Derzeit wird der Umsatz der „Alternativmedizin“ auf *etwa 20 %*  an der gesamten Wellness-Branche geschätzt. Unter dem Begriff „Wellness-Branche“ ist dann auch die gesamte Bandbreite der Erzeugnisse zu finden, die als sogenannte „Nahrungsergänzungsmittel“ vertrieben werden; vom Basenpulver bis zum Vitamincocktail.   
Um die Größenordnung zu verdeutlichen: Umsatz der Wellness-Branche Deutschland etwa 50 Milliarden Euro, Umsatz mit Alternativmedizin offiziell etwa 11 Milliarden Euro (davon rund 5 Milliarden durch die GKV finanziert)  und einer nicht unbeträchtlichen Dunkelziffer.   
Das sind die Zahlen, die ich kenne, Katzograph, vielleicht können Sie mal Ihre Rechnung aufmachen?   

> Ist aber für unsere Anhänger der wissenschaftbasierten Medizin kein Gebiet, auf dem man sich gerne profiliert. Man ist vollauf damit beschäftigt, die vermeintlich gewissenlosen und geldgierigen Esos abzuwatschen.

 Tatsächlich? Schauen Sie doch mal die Wikis von *Esowatch*  - Klick , klick -  oder Beiträge der *GWUP* - Klick - (das sind, wie Ihnen bekannt sein dürfte, die ganz harten „Schulmedizin-Anhänger“) zu Nahrungsergänzungsmüll an. Oder sehen Sie sich im Ökotest-Forum nach der gleiche Thematik um.    

> Man ist vollauf damit beschäftigt, die vermeintlich gewissenlosen und geldgierigen Esos abzuwatschen. Die können sich auch viel schlechter wehren und drohen nicht gleich mit existenzvernichtenden Klagen, wenn man die auf die Schippe nimmt.

 Mensch, Katzograph, da wären mir doch fast die Tränen gekommen ob der armen Parallelweltler, die, tief gekränkt wegen der Drangsalierungen der Skeptiker, über´s Exil im tibetischen Kloster nachdenken. Aber nur fast. 
Mir fällt da nämlich gerade *das* hier ein, oder *das* und *das*, und* das*, oder *das*, und, nicht zuletzt, auch *das*.

----------


## katzograph

@pianoman 
Bedaure, meine recht ausführlich Antwort muß irgendwo im Nirwana des www. gelandet sein. Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung: 
Mehr oder weniger normale Gesunde nutzen aus meist unbegründeter Lebensangst Lebensmittel, die als besonders gesund gelten bzw. Nahrungsergänzungmittel, die bei normaler Ernährung nicht nur überflüssig, sondern auch mit weit weniger Wirkung daherkommen, als man gehofft hat.
"Richtige" Kranke, die die wissenschaftsbasierte Medizin nutzen, tun das aus den gleichen Gründen- klar- aber die haben auch wirkliche  Gründe. Ist hier also nicht das Thema.
Skrupellose Erfinder von Krankheiten gibt es auch unter der Ärzteschaft. 80 % aller Rückratoperationen gelten als überflüssig und wirkungslos, Totaloperationen bei weiblichen Unterleibsbeschwerden wurden aus Gewinnsucht oder aus Gründen des Nachweises einer bestimmten Anzahl solcher Operationen als Zulasungsvoraussetzung für den Facharzt durchgeführt. Könnte die Liste noch Seitenweise fortführen. Ist hier aber auch nicht das Thema.
Die Zahlen, die Sie kennen sind wahrscheinlich durch Ihre Sichtweise auf die Dinge geprägt, wie die meinen aus meiner Sicht. Das Problem bei Statistiken ist, was nehme ich alles mit hinein. Ich habe alle Nagrungsergänzungsmittel die von Ärzten und Apotheken vertrieben werden gemeint. Da haben wir dann auch mal `ne Überschneidung mit Ärzten, die z.B. auch Naturheilkunde anbieten. Ich habe auch nie bestritten, dass das Klagen auch mal anders herum passiert, meist aber ziemlich ergebnislos. Ich habe Sie allerdings noch nie gegen Augenärzte, die Ihren Patienten für 40 bis 50 Euro einfache Vitaminpräparate andrehen, die im Supermarkt 2,85 € kosten, wettern sehen.
Das meinte ich mit "es ist einfacher, Esos abzwatschen".
Dass Ihnen die Tränen aus Mitgefühl für Esos kommen könnten, halte ich für eine recht große Übertreibung. Eher schon die, die man aus Wut vergießt. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

> Bedaure, meine recht ausführlich Antwort muß irgendwo im Nirwana des www. gelandet sein. Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

 Bei mir war es vor langen Jahren immer mein Hund, der sich  - ausgerechnet - an den Hausaufgaben für den nächstenTag vergriffen hat...   

> Mehr oder weniger normale Gesunde nutzen aus meist unbegründeter Lebensangst Lebensmittel, die als besonders gesund gelten bzw. Nahrungsergänzungmittel, die bei normaler Ernährung nicht nur überflüssig, sondern auch mit weit weniger Wirkung daherkommen, als man gehofft hat.

 Wer ist „man“? Wer hat´s gehofft? Linus Pauling? Der freundliche Heilpraktiker von Nebenan? Der Konsument, aufgrund der wilden Versprechungen, die ihm gemacht wurden?    

> "Richtige" Kranke, die die wissenschaftsbasierte Medizin nutzen, tun das aus den gleichen Gründen- klar- aber die haben auch wirkliche Gründe. Ist hier also nicht das Thema.

 Also geht´s doch mehr um die, die sich Erlösung von ihren diffusen existenziellen Ängsten dadurch verschaffen, in dem sie sich irgendeinem Gaga-Ritual hingeben, dass ihnen umfassende Heilbotschaften suggeriert. Und die sind nun einmal die leichten Opfer einer Branche, die ihnen diese Rituale gegen Lebens- oder besser Sterbensangst ohne jeden Skrupel verscherbelt.                

> Skrupellose Erfinder von Krankheiten gibt es auch unter der Ärzteschaft. 80 % aller Rückratoperationen gelten als überflüssig und wirkungslos, Totaloperationen bei weiblichen Unterleibsbeschwerden wurden aus Gewinnsucht oder aus Gründen des Nachweises einer bestimmten Anzahl solcher Operationen als Zulasungsvoraussetzung für den Facharzt durchgeführt.

 Zuerst einmal, Fehlentwicklungen auf der einen Seite rechtfertigen nicht das Fehlverhalten auf der anderen. Anders gesagt: Weil ihr Nachbar klaut, ist es noch lange kein Grund, es auch zu tun.  
Und sie sollten, Katzograph, endlich mal den Unterschied zur Kenntnis nehmen, der zwischen der wissenschaftlichen Medizin als Denkmodell mit validen Erkenntnissen  besteht, und sogenannten Medizinern, die genau diesen Erkenntnisweg verleugnen, aber leider durch die Therapiefreiheit gedeckt sind. 
Stellen Sie sich mal vor, Katzograph, im technischen Bereich würde genau so verfahren werden: "Scheiß was auf die fehlende Schraube, ich nehm´ einfach Tesafilm..."   
Weiterhin gilt aber zu bedenken: Auch wenn zu viel Operationen des Discusprolaps vorgenommen werden, besteht doch für dieses Problem der Bedarf einer sinnvollen Therapie, die ganz sicher nicht aus der Verordnung von Zuckerkügelchen besteht.       

> Könnte die Liste noch Seitenweise fortführen.

 Den Satz schreiben Sie öfters. Leider kommt´s nicht dazu.  
Aber listen Sie doch mal alle überflüssigen wissenschaftsmedizinischen Therapien auf. Ich mach dann das gleiche mit alternativheilerischen Verfahren. Und dann zählen wir die Seiten.       

> Die Zahlen, die Sie kennen sind wahrscheinlich durch Ihre Sichtweise auf die Dinge geprägt, wie die meinen aus meiner Sicht. Das Problem bei Statistiken ist, was nehme ich alles mit hinein. Ich habe alle Nagrungsergänzungsmittel die von Ärzten und Apotheken vertrieben werden gemeint.

 Sie haben aber geschrieben: Die Umsätze solcher "gesunden" Lebensmittel und Zusätze *übersteigen um ein hundertfaches* diejenigen aller Alternativmedizinumsätze zusammen. 
Da ist dann nicht Statistik sondern Arithmetik angesagt:  
Wir haben es in Deutschland mit Umsätzen von rund 11 Milliarden Euro für alternativmedizinische Therapien und Medikamente zu tun.  
Mit 100 multipliziert, wären das Umsätze von Nahrungsergänzungsmittel in einer Größenordnung von 1000 Milliarden Euro.  
 Der tatsächliche Markt für Nahrungsergänzungsmittel liegt aber irgendwo zwischen 
1 - 1,5 Milliarden Euro.  
Wie Sie sich diese Differenz passend rechnen, Katzograph, da bin einfach nur gespannt.        

> Da haben wir dann auch mal `ne Überschneidung mit Ärzten, die z.B. auch Naturheilkunde anbieten.

 Nein,  Katzograph, bei den 11 Milliarden gibt es keine Überschneidung: Da sind durch Krankenkassen übernommene und privat finanzierte alternativheilerische Verfahren sowie „Medikamente“ erfasst.    

> Ich habe auch nie bestritten, dass das Klagen auch mal anders herum passiert, meist aber ziemlich ergebnislos.

 ? 
Sie haben geschrieben: Ist aber für unsere Anhänger der wissenschaftbasierten Medizin* kein Gebiet, auf dem man sich gerne profiliert*. Man ist vollauf damit beschäftigt, die vermeintlich gewissenlosen und geldgierigen Esos abzuwatschen.
Die können sich auch viel schlechter wehren und* drohen nicht gleich mit existenzvernichtenden Klagen*, wenn man die auf die Schippe nimmt. 
Diese Aussagen habe ich widerlegt.  
Die Aufklärung über sinnlose NEM ist den Skeptikern ein wesentliches Anliegen, und die Alternativheiler-Szene ist ein klagefreudiges Völkchen, weil´s um richtig viel, äußerst leicht verdiente Kohle geht.      

> Ich habe Sie allerdings noch nie gegen Augenärzte, die Ihren Patienten für 40 bis 50 Euro einfache Vitaminpräparate andrehen, die im Supermarkt 2,85 € kosten, wettern sehen.

 Zuerst einmal darf ein Arzt keine Medikamente verkaufen. Mittlerweile hat aber der Gesetzgeber die Möglichkeit eingeräumt, dass ein Arzt in seinen Praxisräumen, getrennt von seiner ärztlichen Tätigkeit Nahrungsergänzungsmittel verticken darf, ohne gegen ärztliches Standesrecht zu verstoßen, wenn diese Verkauf von der freiberuflichen ärztlichen Tätigkeit in zeitlicher, organisatorischer, wirtschaftlicher und rechtlicher Hinsicht getrennt ist. 
Wenn das ein Arzt macht, ist er in einem solchen Moment nicht Arzt sondern Quacksalber, der seinen Kunden  überteuerten Schmonzes verhökert. Wenn er dabei seine Glaubwürdigkeit als Arzt schamlos ausnutzt, ist das umso schlimmer.  
Aber das hat dann nichts mit wissenschaftlicher Medizin zu tun, sondern mit schnöder Abzocke. Und dazu gehört eben auch der Patient, der seinen Verstand zugunsten seiner Glaubensbereitschaft abgeschaltet hat.          

> Das meinte ich mit "es ist einfacher, Esos abzwatschen"

 Diese Bierzelt-Rethorik können Sie sich sparen, Katzograph.  
Es geht nur darum, zynischen und skrupellosen Geschäftemachern das Geschäft zu verderben. Und dazu gehört m. E., dass man die Mechanismen (Suggestion u. Selbstbetrug, Wahrnehmungsfehler, Denkfehler, banale Lügen u.s.w.) aufzeigt, die dazu führen, dass solche windigen Gestalten immer wieder Opfer finden.        

> Dass Ihnen die Tränen aus Mitgefühl für Esos kommen könnten, halte ich für eine recht große Übertreibung.

 Das haben Sie richtig erkannt, Katzograph. Sehr gut. Setzen.    

> Eher schon die, die man aus Wut vergießt.

 Bevor es dazu kömmet, Katzograph, "watschen" wir doch lieber Esos ab.

----------


## Myriam

Na ja, wenigstens ist doch etwas Humor dabei.
Hier kommen halt offensichtlich zwei Extreme zusammen (korrekt, nicht zusammen). Man kann ja auch mal den Mittelweg nehmen. Auweia! Mittelweg ist ja schon mal gar nichts.
Ich nehme ausgesprochen wenig Medikamente und diskutiere ab und zu (wenn ich sie ein oder zwei Mal im Jahr sehe) mit meiner Ärztin über Medikamente, die sie mir verschreiben ich aber nicht haben will. Zum Beispiel Cortisonpräparate. Und dabei kann ich meine Abneigung noch nicht mal begründen. Aber jeder hat doch so seine Hausmittelchen, auf die er zurückgreift und auf die er schwört. Und damit meine ich keine Esotherik. Ich z.B. schwöre auf Ginseng+Gelee Royal. Und da ich nun schon beträchtlich alt bin und beträchtlich viel arbeite, scheint es ja etwas zu nützen.
Also auch hier: Jedem Tierle sein Pläsierle. :c_laugh: 
Und nun vertragt Euch wieder. Das ist hier doch kein Kriegsschauplatz :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: 
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## katzograph

@pianoman 
Ihr Hund in allen Ehren, aber der hat ja die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit -fress ich oder fress ich nicht - ich wäre doch sehr erstaunt, wenn mein Computer eben diese Möglichkeit auch hätte. War wohl bloß ein Bedienungsfehler, so hoffe ich. 
"Also geht´s doch mehr um die, die sich Erlösung von ihren diffusen existenziellen Ängsten dadurch verschaffen, in dem sie sich irgendeinem Gaga-Ritual hingeben, dass ihnen umfassende Heilbotschaften suggeriert. Und die sind nun einmal die leichten Opfer einer Branche, die ihnen diese Rituale gegen Lebens- oder besser Sterbensangst ohne jeden Skrupel verscherbelt.  
Sag ich doch, nur gehören nach meiner Meinung wesentlich mehr Leute dazu, als nach den Definitionen, nach denen Sie so einteilen. Ich zähle auch die Vertreiber von besonders gesundheitsfördernden Margarine dazu oder auch die, die diesen tollen magenfreundlichen Joghurt anbieten. Auch die krebsbekämpfenden Brokkolitropfen sowie die gefriergetrockneten Wachteleier gegen Lungenemphisem werden wohl doch noch nicht von den Krankenkassen bezahlt. Ihre Zahlen sind, so ungeheuer groß sie Ihnen auch erscheinen mögen, doch nur ein kleines Häufchen.
Ihre Interpretation über die Vergleichbarkeit von Fehlern in der Alternativmedizin und in der wissenschaftbasierten Medizin ist vom Grundsatz her durchaus akzeptabel. Aber darum geht es mir ja nicht in erster Linie. Ich würde da in Anlehnung an die Bibel doch lieber von dem Splitter und dem Balken in den Augen sprechen oder, wenn Ihnen das zu stark ist, wenigstens von dem steinewerfenden Glashausbewohner. Das war der, der da gaaanz vorsichtig werfen sollte. 
"Es geht nur darum, zynischen und skrupellosen Geschäftemachern das Geschäft zu verderben." 
Sehr ehrenvoll, aber warum bloß immer nur die eine Sorte? Sind die anderen weniger zynische und skrupellose Geschäftemacher? 
"Bevor es dazu kömmet, Katzograph, "watschen" wir doch lieber Esos ab."
Sag ich doch. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Myriam, 
ich finde es ganz reizend von Dir, dass Du Dir Sorgen um pianoman`s und mein Seelenheil machst. Aber ich glaube, das ist nicht wirklich notwendig.
Pianoman hat seine eigenen Vorstellungen von dem, was richtige Wissenschaft ist und hält jeden für einen Volltrottel, der da eine andere Vorstellung hat. Und wenn der mit der anderen Vorstellung damit auch noch den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht, wird nach pianoman aus dem Volltrottel ein Betrüger und das sagt er gerne auch mal ganz deutlich. Er ist ja durchaus nicht bösartig, nur manchmal ein wenig grob. Nun, und ich vertrete eben gerne mal die Abteilung mit der anderen Vorstellung von Wissenschaft und dann kommen wir beide ins diskutieren. Alles halb so schlimm. Mach Dir keine Sorgen. Ein bißchen Spaß muß sein bei der Leich`sonst geht keiner mit, sagt man in Bayern.
Und so halten wir es hier auch. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Myriam

@ katzograph
Es könnt ja sein, daß ich es auch nicht so tierisch ernst gemeint haben könnte.
Und da die "Kontrahenten" ja schon erwachsen sind, wie ich glaube, mache ich mir gewiß auch keine Sorgen!
Vielleicht kennt ja einer das "Lied vom Hobelmann"?
Allen ein schönes Wochenende und
herzliche Grüße
Myriam

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Myriam, 
klar könnte sein.......  
"Vielleicht kennt ja einer das "Lied vom Hobelmann"? 
Da streiten sich die Leut herum
oft um den Wert des Glücks
Der eine heißt den andern dumm
am End weiß keiner nix
Da ist der allerarmste Mann
dem andern viel zu reich
das Schicksal setzt den Hobel an
und hobelt alles gleich... 
klar, kennen wir. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

> Ich zähle auch  die Vertreiber von besonders gesundheitsfördernden Margarine dazu oder  auch die, die diesen tollen magenfreundlichen Joghurt anbieten. Auch die  krebsbekämpfenden Brokkolitropfen sowie die gefriergetrockneten  Wachteleier gegen Lungenemphisem werden wohl doch noch nicht von den  Krankenkassen bezahlt.

 Wooow, Katzograph, das ändert natürlich die ganze Angelegenheit.  
Aber warum sollen wir um einzelne Zahlen streiten, nehmen wir doch gleich den gesamten Lebensmittelmarkt in Deutschland. Da könnten wir dann zu den 1 - 1,5 Milliarden für Nahrungsergänzungsmittel noch 150 weitere dazu addieren. Jetzt fehlen nur noch rund 850 Milliarden, bis ihre Rechnung aufgeht, Katzograph.  
Ist doch nur ein bißchen mehr als die Staatsverschuldung Griechenlands x 2. Und das in Joghurt, Wachteleiern und Vitaminpillen umgerechnet...

----------


## katzograph

@Pianoman 
Ich weiß ja, dass Sie gerne über das eine oder andere Detail hinwegsehen in Ihrem Eifer, des Esos eins auszuwischen. Aber bei so grundsätzlichen Dingen wollen wir doch vielleicht die gleichen Definitionen benutzen?
Ihre elf Milliarden Umsatz pro Jahr für Alternativmedizin ist doch wohl ein wenig erklärungsbedürftig. Darin sind sowohl wissenschaftlich anerkannte Naturheilmittel enthalten, als auch die Alternativmedizin, die wiederum zu unterteilen ist in Medizin und Behandlungsform(z.B. Akupunktur). Wenn wir die Naturheilmittel und die Behandlungen abziehen, bleiben in etwa 3 Milliarden für das worüber ich sprach übrig. Mag sein, dass meine Metapher "Hundertfach" ein wenig übertrieben war, sozusagen um die gewaltige Größe auszudrücken. Okay, aber Ihre Abweichung liegt ja wohl um Lichtjahre daneben.
Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn ich von Strandsand (am Meer) sprechen würde und Sie mir dann den Sand auch auf dem Grund von allen Meeren unterjubeln wollten. Ist ja auch irgendwie Sand und lag vielleicht auch mal vor Millionen Jahren an irgendeinem Strand. Aber machnmal sollten Sie auch ein wenig von der Präzision an den Tag legen, die Sie von anderen immer so gerne einfordern.  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Myriam

Geht es hier noch um das Thema oder nur um Kasuistik?
Herzlichst Myriam

----------

